# Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Can this be used after every wash?


----------



## Tom B. (Dec 30, 2015)

What do you mean by 'after'?

I've used it on my wheels a few times. It's very good, I don't see a need to try any other iron remover infact.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

No harm in using this after each wash , but, you would probably be better off sealing the alloys with a paste sealant like FK1000p or a coating of some sort.

When sealed you can just wash them and agitate a little with some normal car shampoo.

You can use the BH Auto wheel now and again just to give them an in depth clean or use it as part of your full decon and then seal them again :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with Demetri. Ive got Autowheel and rate it however it would expensive to use every wash and IMO it's not needed. Ive got my wheels sealed with different products (like to try them out ) and only use Autowheel every so often but definitely when I'm doing a deep clean :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I only bring out the Auto Wheel occasionally and find that shampoo does the job perfectly for my weekly wash.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Also if by wash you mean paintwork/bodywork wash, wash your wheels before is generally the best way I believe. Saves flicking muck up onto your clean car when doing the wheels.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Dont forget you can dilute auto wheel if just for maintenance


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you have to use iron remover after using auto wheel. 

Is there a product that does jobs


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mawallace said:


> Do you have to use iron remover after using auto wheel.
> 
> Is there a product that does jobs


No wallace, Auto Wheel is a wheel cleaner with added fallout removing ability.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Is this safe to clean brake callipers aswell? (on the car)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bigbruiser said:


> Dont forget you can dilute auto wheel if just for maintenance


I didn't know this, what dilution rates are you using please.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

camerashy said:


> I didn't know this, what dilution rates are you using please.


BH recommend 1:1 for maintenance :thumb:


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Is this safe to clean brake callipers aswell? (Painted calliper on the car)


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

scobe said:


> Is this safe to clean brake callipers aswell? (Painted calliper on the car)


Yes :thumb:


----------

